# (Tutorial) How to Overclock Verizon Galaxy S3



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a tutorial on how to overclock Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3. Very easy and simple. "EZ-Recovery" in the app store. If you need any help, just let me know. Thanks!






* Mod edit:
Google Play Link
Dev Thread


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

how do you get the app? not in the playstore


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

nm got it, awesome app!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this the app released over here?


----------



## ouray770 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't see where to get the app. I paused the video where it shows VXZ 000 EZ-Recovery, but googling that shows nothing. Where was everyone else able to download it from?


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

Everyone that is trying to find the app, search "ez-recovery" sorry about that guys


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Is this the app released over here?


Yes


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I linked up the OP for the OP.


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks jax! i appreciate it


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## thaicon (Apr 18, 2012)

ijtaghackallday said:


> Bump


AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks man! I Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Please stop thread bumping. There is a thread exclusively for this app in the Development sub-forum and word has spread enough about the app that you don't need to keep bumping the thread to keep it at the top of the page. Continuous excessive thread bumping may be considered spam resulting in the thread being locked and/or deleted. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## thaicon (Apr 18, 2012)

landshark said:


> Please stop thread bumping. There is a thread exclusively for this app in the Development sub-forum and word has spread enough about the app that you don't need to keep bumping the thread to keep it at the top of the page. Continuous excessive thread bumping may be considered spam resulting in the thread being locked and/or deleted. Thank you for your cooperation.


Anybody know when we would possibly get jb cooking on this device no rush justwondering


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

thaicon said:


> Anybody know when we would possibly get jb cooking on this device no rush justwondering


Jelly beans melt when heated. It would be an unpleasant experience to cook them.

In all seriousness though, my guess would be they'll focus on JB once they get the RIL figured out completely.


----------

